# Decided to try home made lures



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So I'm always looking for a fun new hobby so I decided to try making some lures. Found some cedar & traced out some rattle traps (lipless crank bait) and cut them out on a small band saw. Then i traced out something called a river rocker. Cleaned 'em up w/ some sandpaper and tonight I put in my screw eyes to hang the hooks on using split rings. I sprayed 2 w/ lacquer but not getting the coating & shine I wanted so I'm going to try polyurethane next. I'm going to paint some of them too where the cedar isn't as pretty. I bought some real fine glitter to put in the paint. If I can find me a cheap air brush gun I'm going to pick one up & try painting them that way, so I can mix the glitter in the paint. Then shoot them w/ some kind of clear. Anyway here's what I got so far. This is just 1 coat of lacquer I'm going to hit them again tomorrow & see if it helps more. I've got some rattles & weights to drill & put in them too. 

Step 1








Step 2








Step 3. I think next time I'll get 1 size smaller screw eyes








Step 4. 1st coat lacquer















Step 5. Couple light coats of poly & one black w/ green flake

























Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm def following this.....I can't want to see a finished product....def gotta post a pic of your first catch with them 

the wetter the better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh you can bet I will. Any suggestions on making them shine or something I can use to spray on them is welcomed. Going to try polyuerathane next, I didnt get the result I Wanted with lacquer. I also though maybe some whats it called... tongue oil. That usually makes wood shine if you do it right.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the poly would probly work the best , how are you going to coat them dip,spray, or brush


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I Was going to try spraying cause that seemed easiest. But I dunno. Going to cut out a few more tonight and try some spray poly. since my pop has a can of it. Provided its still good. I want them to have like, a protective shell on them for lack of better words.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

to have a protective shell best bet is like a poly but a mineral oil would help bring out the texture or color in it also, being they are wood........but it isnt gonna protect it like a poly would if poly works.....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

harbor frieght has some cheap airbrush guns that might work for what you are doing. only problem is the glitter in the guns they tend to clog up more often.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah that's why I started a thread asking about them, I thought there might be some that have a bigger nozzle. Plus the glitter is REALLY fine. It's not like those big square flakes we used in kindergarten to make stuff for mom. lol 

I found some cheap ones on ebay but dont know enough about them.

I did put on the first coat of poly last night. There's not much left in the can. But spraying them might not be best b/c if you get a little too much spray on them it runs. I have the finest steel wool to sand them back a little before putting on the next coat. I did a little research on a good way to do it on a wood forum. Spray let dray, sand lightly. Spray, let dry, sand lightly. Spray let dry, and spray one more time. This was the process several on the forum were using for jewelry and keepsake boxes etc...

On a sad note the cedar the guy gave me, I only had 1 stalk of good eastern cedar. The rest I found out last night after getting it out of the sack, is western cedar, and it's brown and real soft. I dont think it's going to work at all. I need more eastern cedar. So I've only got 2 more rattle traps cut out to work with.

I dont have a picture, but last night I took one of them and drilled 3 holes in the bottom, 2 for weight, and 1 for a rattle. I bought the smallest BB weights you can buy, and put 2 in each hole, 2 towards the front and 2 in the middle. 

Once I get them all poly's and sealed I'll have to fill up the bath tub, or run over to my friends house w/ a pool while they arent there  haha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

my dad use to build his own crank baits when i was a kid. he just used model paint to paint them most of the time. i had an eclipse airbrush gun and it worked great but when spraying house of colors paints out of it i had problems with it clogging up due to the fine flakes in it. maybe it was the tip i was using but i had problems with it. the gun was right at 100 bucks so it was still on the cheap side but a good quality gun. i think i still have it at home. i can check when i get home and make you a good deal on it. (should be around the 12th) have to see if i have all the parts for it. i use to run a 3 gallon pancake oilless air compresser and had 2 water traps on it to catch the moisture that would come out of the tank. i never got really good with it but it was fun to mess with. biggest thing that i was told was to keep your paint about the consistancy of milk. if you were any thinner it would run really bad. hell i have alot of stenceils also. i think i have the real flame stuff to go with it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool deal. Added pics. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finished one. Black w/ green flake & red eyes. Complete w/ rattle inside & Gamakatsu hooks. 


















Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

way cool!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

lol. way better then my home made lures. about a year or two ago i got on a kick and make about a dozen or so beer cap rattle lures. lol alot of fun to make and didnt cost me a dime. wernt the best in the world but i did catch a few bass with them.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Them bucket mouth basses wont be able to resist that lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Those look awesome! I agree with the model paint idea. I rememder as a kid my models would really shine. The clean coat really made a big differance too. Also what about wet sanding?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I did hit the others w/ the finest steel wool In between the first 2 coats. But that was it. This one I just painted. Then lacquered.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dupli color makes a color effects clear coat. It makes it change colors in light. I've used it on model cars. I bet the fish would tear it up. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Will have to try it. Here's a video. She doesn't swim straight. A little crooked but not bad for my first one. A little fine tuning should make it swim a little better. But I've got store bought ones that didn't swim straight out of the box so.... 

It's hard to see have to look hard lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I would think the crooked swim would be fine. It looks injured that way and I'd think the fish would go after thse first becase its an easier target. I think the wet sanding between coats bring out the shine better than steel wool. JMO. But if you can get a paint that getts a shine you like try buffin it like a car.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tried it at the lake. No bites but pleased w/ how it swam


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Sweet. I know a good many people that mold their own worms and stuff. They look great P. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are the other 2. Just need to put the hooks on. 










Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

finished this one


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Those look really good. I like the wood grain look. "Reel" sharp!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah that cedar was just so pretty I couldnt bring myself to paint it, so I just cleared it. 

I'm going to try making some top water plugs this weekend on our lathe. If I can get some of them looking good and get a handful made, I'll probably sell some of them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I turned 4 plugs on the lathe this weekend. Meant to take pics but forgot. I'll get them loaded tonight. Not sure how i want to paint them though. I made them out of hickory b/c I've never used a lathe before and wanted to practice on something harder and we have plenty of hickory drum stick blanks from when the local factory closed down (use them in the smoker). So I tried on them first instead of good cedar or something nice lol. 3 of the 4 turned out pretty good so far. I made a plug (devil's horse) 2 Pop-R's (but havent dished out the mouth yet) and 1 little short weird thing I kinda messed up on and tried to fix. lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hers the plug, aka devils horse. Just need to get a little propeller for the back









This is the one I messed up. Ended up having to cut it shorter & then I angled the edge hoping for a diving effect when jerked. 









Here are the two Pop-R style plugs. I just need to find a ball bit to cut/dish out the mouth on the head of the lure. 















^ that's where the dished out part will be. 


Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Those look pretty good. Makes me want to break out my fly tieing kit out of the moth balls.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Go for it! Lol I used drill bits to make the mouth on one tonight. A 1/2" bit worked almost perfect. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's one of my "Pop-R" taking shape.
























Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lookin good man. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Lookin' good.
When do you get to test them?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno soon I hope!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tested the diving bait it worked GREAT! Got 2 more made, a torpedo & pop-r.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pop-r


----------

